# What should I make with my leftover potatoes?



## jkath (Oct 3, 2005)

Yesterday I got a little over-zealous with my potatoes and mashed enough for a small country. After dinner I realized I had waaaaaaaay too much here. 
So, what should I do for tonight's dinner to incorporate these spuds?
(PS - I'd prefer not to go the route of frying, if possible)

Thanks in advance


----------



## htc (Oct 3, 2005)

make a casserole with it.

1 pound ground meat + seasonings or fillers you like
1 or 2 cans cream soup (I use mushroom) 

top with mashed potatoes (make sure they're really moist, add more milk if needed. Then bake until bubbly on abuot 375.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 3, 2005)

Toss the potatoes into your FP with an egg or two and some grated cheese and process to combine.  Put into a buttered casserole and sprinkle some cheese on top.  Bake until heated through and lightly browned.


----------



## GB (Oct 3, 2005)

Shepards or Cottage Pie would be my vote.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 3, 2005)

Saute/caramelize some onions or leeks, cook some kale and turkey sausage (kale takes awhile so look up to see how long it takes), add some low sodium chicken broth and heat. Add potatoes and thin as much as necessary for kale, sausage, potato soup.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 3, 2005)

My son loves to split low fat kielbasa in half lengthwise, each piece about 6" long, stuff with a good heaping of mashed potatoes, top with shredded cheese, bake 350 for about 30 minutes or until cheese melts and potatoes are warm and sausage is warm - his comfort food!!  Oh, and garnish with an avocado slice  (j/k)


----------



## jennyema (Oct 3, 2005)

*Bubble and Squeak!!*  Taters, carrots, brussel sprouts or cabbage, bacon made into a wonderful potato pancake-type thingie


Bubble and Squeak recipe


----------



## jkath (Oct 3, 2005)

Wonderful ideas!! htc - yours sounds great!
Elf, your son sounds like me!


----------



## Shunka (Oct 3, 2005)

Leftover mashed potatoes.....knish!!! Just use your regular pastry dough, roll out and cut into circles (about 6" across) place about 3-4 heaping tablespoons of the cold mashed spud on one side. brush the outer half with egg yolk, seal and do the egg wash bit, sprinkle with dried dill weed and bake  for 30-35 minutes at 350. You can freeze these afterwards and just nuke to heat. One plus is that they do not need to be refrigerated as soon if using for a packed luch or what have you. My family loves these!!!


----------



## jkath (Oct 3, 2005)

Aren't those just like polish perogies? 
Great idea!


----------



## Ken (Oct 3, 2005)

Alix's brother would know what to do with extra potatoes.  Ask her!


----------



## licia (Oct 3, 2005)

Kitchenelf, we used to do the same thing with hot dogs in the early years of marriage.  I was still in school and we had practically NO food budget. That was quite nourishing for the cost.  Later I made some for my kids and they loved it - now my grandaughter makes it for her little son and he enjoys it also.


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 3, 2005)

add grated onions and cheese and make spud pancakes
make potato bread
make a white potato pie (eggs butter nutmeg cream) there are several recipes out there on the web.
spud dumplings or topping as stated above
stuffed peppers with potato and meat top with salsa and bake


----------



## Alix (Oct 3, 2005)

Ken said:
			
		

> Alix's brother would know what to do with extra potatoes. Ask her!


 
His potato cannon only works with RAW potatoes. I personally would make potato pancakes. The recipe I posted was for raw potatoes, but it works just as well with mashed taters. Look here.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Oct 3, 2005)

Fry onions, grate some cheese, mix with potatoes and put in a greased casserole dish, top with a little more cheese and heat at 350. you can also top with tatter tots then bake.


----------



## htc (Oct 4, 2005)

jkath, what did you end up making?


----------



## jkath (Oct 4, 2005)

I made.....nothing! 
Yesterday morning I looked at a house and loved it, so last night my realtor took us back to the house (this time with husband and kids, even MIL) and they all loved it too! By the time we'd finished looking, it was so late we went out for italian.
I'll be doing the potato makeover tonight.

PS - please keep your fingers crossed - I really need a bid on my house asap! If I get one, I can bid on the one I want.


----------



## Constance (Oct 4, 2005)

This recipe looks interesting...
Jerry Springer's Mashed Potato Meatloaf

Ingredients
1 pound boiling potatoes, peeled and cut into 1-inch cubes
2 tablespoons butter
1/4 cup milk
2 eggs
1 1/4 teaspoon salt
1 pound ground round
1 pound ground veal
1 finely diced onion
2 finely chopped garlic cloves
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1/4 cup grated Parmesean cheese
1 teaspoon paprika

Instructions
In a large pot, cook, drain and rinse potatoes. Mix with butter, salt, milk and eggs. Mix meats, onion, garlic and pepper in bowl. Combine with 3/4 of mashed potatoes and pack into a 9 x 5 x 2-1/2-inch loaf pan. Bake at 350 degrees F. for 40 minutes. Spoon the remaining mashed potatoeson top with Parmesan cheese and paprika and bake for five more minutes.

Yield: 8 to 10 servings.


----------



## Claire (Oct 6, 2005)

Jacques Pepin does this thing where he grates a rather strong, hard cheese (swiss, parmesan, etc) into the mashed potatoes, an egg or two, and bakes it like a souffle.  It is wonderful.  I actually put in a dab of baking powder to get it a little fluffier.  Yummyumm.


----------



## jkath (Oct 6, 2005)

Constance, that looks great!

Claire, in a word, WHOA!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 6, 2005)

Claire said:
			
		

> Jacques Pepin does this thing where he grates a rather strong, hard cheese (swiss, parmesan, etc) into the mashed potatoes, an egg or two, and bakes it like a souffle. It is wonderful. I actually put in a dab of baking powder to get it a little fluffier. Yummyumm.


 
Claire:  That is a geat dish!  It's the recipe I posted above.  It makes a great side for a comfort food meal.  I'll have to try some baking powder next time.


----------



## CARO (Oct 6, 2005)

Fingers crossed for the house - we moved here 7 months ago but saw this house a year ago, and had been hunting for the right one for nearly a year.....saw about 50 in the end and were beginning to lose hope.   If we'd lost this perfect house I don't think we'd have found anything!    Good luck!!


----------



## jkath (Oct 6, 2005)

Thank you so much CARO! Now, if only the sellers of the big house will accept our bid! (I know there's at least one other being presented)


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 7, 2005)

> Yesterday I got a little over-zealous with my potatoes and mashed enough for a small country. After dinner I realized I had waaaaaaaay too much here.


 I do this all the time too! I think I could eat mashed potatoes every day, they are my favourite! 

Sometimes I like to add an egg (or egg whites), a little butter/cream (depends on what was in the mashed spuds origionally) & some seasonings, and pipe them through a piping bag (or a zip-lock with a star tip attached) into "duchess potatoes". These pretty potato rosettes are such fun to eat as is...or use to top another dish.


----------



## jkath (Oct 7, 2005)

I forgot about those, Jessica! I love those!


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 7, 2005)

Tattie scones - a Scottish favourite - I'm pasting this from a thread I started here a while ago.

POTATO SCONES (Tattie Scones) 

1 lb potatoes (very 'floury' textured ones work best) 
1.5 oz butter 
Salt/pepper to taste 
4 oz (approx) plain flour 

Boil potatoes in salted water, drain and mash with the butter until light and fluffy, adding salt/pepper to taste. 

Work in the flour. A word of caution, only add in enough to make a stiff dough - cannot be more precise as it depends on the moisture content of the potatoes used! 

Turn the mixture out onto a floured board, knead very lightly (don't handle the dough very much at all) and roll out into a square. Cut into triangles (the traditional shape) or use a 2 inch scone cutter. 

Lightly oil a traditional girdle (sort of like an old-fashioned griddle, made of iron) or a good, heavy based fryingpan. Cook them on a medium heat for about 5 mins a side, or until they are golden brown. 

These should be eaten hot, or spread with butter later if there are any left.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 7, 2005)

Ah, here comes Ishbel's fabulous Scottish cuisine!!  I always wanted a good dependable recipe for Tattie Scones...thanx!!


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 7, 2005)

can I add some scallion?? or maybe a dash of hot pepper to makem savory tattie scones?? or is that forbidden by tradition??


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 7, 2005)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> can I add some scallion?? or maybe a dash of hot pepper to makem savory tattie scones?? or is that forbidden by tradition??


 While I'm not too sure  how traditional hot peppers would be, sure you can! I've made a very similar recipe with added snippets of chives, fresh herbs, cheese (cheddar namely), even a few nibblets of corn (DH loves corn)...Let your imagination go wild


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 7, 2005)

Traditional tattie scones have no onions or leeks in them, but I don't see why it wouldn't work.

The Irish have almost the same thing - which they call potato farls - they tend to make theirs a little flatter or 'thinner' than the Tattie Scone.

Here's a recipe from an Irish source
1.25 lbs of Potatoes (4 potatoes)
2 Teaspoons of Melted Butter
1 Cup of Flour
Half Teaspoon of Salt
4 Teaspoons of Vegtable Oil

 Peel and half the potatoes and boil in water for 20 minutes or so until soft. Drain and then add the butter and mash thoroughly. Add the flour and slat and mix. Divide the mixture in half and put the first half on a lightly floured surface. Knead until flat - approx .25 inch thick. Divide nto 4. Repeat the process for the other half of the mixture. Fry/Griddle using the oil for approx 2 minutes or until crispy brown on each side. Serve warm.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 7, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> The Irish have almost the same thing - which they call potato farls - they tend to make theirs a little flatter or 'thinner' than the Tattie Scone.


 Yes, the ones I've had in Ireland were flatter, perhaps even a little denser than my homemade versions of tattie scones.


----------

